

It’s hard to get a job - drojasug
http://www.reinventingsquares.com/
Check out my blog. I am going to be writing about entrepreneurship, quitting yout job, lessons I learned at my job (Network Engineering)
======
nickynix
It's a nice story, but I couldn't connect it with the "It's hard to get a job"
mantra. Could anybody explain?

